# Galactus vs Tsunami



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Scen. one: This is Tsunami's ship form , with all its ten LHWs
Scen. two: This is Tsunami Kami-sama


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 2, 2009)

Is Galactus at full power?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

In scenario 2. in scenario one, he has no nullifier and is somewhat satiated.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kami Tsunami is above the Infinity Gauntlet, and she should win all of two of them.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 2, 2009)

Above the Infinity Gauntlet? How so?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

She's just really powerful. I don't know about the IG, but i do think she's above the nullifier.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

Tsunami is a multiversal deity who, like the other Chousin, can create/unmake the multiverse at will. She can create an infinite number of LHW and anymore than 10 would shatter the universe as a side-effect.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Is that above galactus and/or infinity gauntlet?


----------



## VJPholwanna (Sep 2, 2009)

Hell no. Thanos was bitchslapping 4-5 galactus level dieties with the ig iirc.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

She's way above IG level. She gives Living Tribunal a tussle before beating him with LHW. Z is around IG level. Tsunami is magnitudes above Z.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 2, 2009)

Can someone other than Raigen support the claim of her being above the IG? Since if he thinks that Z is IG level, he is an obvious moron.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Sep 2, 2009)

Z is not fucking IG level. But it's obvious Raigen is wanking, so whatever.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Can someone other than Raigen support the claim of her being above the IG? Since if he thinks that Z is IG level, he is an obvious moron.



i can't prove it. I think it. Can't prove it, so i won't use it. We should ask mike. but this question is beside the point.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

With 2 LHW, it would take universe-busting force to beat a weakened Z. Z has a total of 5 LHW and thus would require multitudes more power than that and something that has the same or similar characteristics to the LHW, since they negate all forces. You don't like me? I don't care. It's all true regardless if what you wish to believe.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 2, 2009)

Galactus at full power was devouring "all reality" as the narrator put it.

Depending on your interpretation of the event this fight may turn out differently. Or not. Dunno.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Couldn't Tsunami just snap her fingers and delete all reality?


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 2, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Couldn't Tsunami just snap her fingers and delete all reality?



Maybe.

But isn't the Tenchiverse much smaller than Marvelverse?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

i'm not sure..... it has over twelve verses, but i think its infinite? not sure. Another thing to ask mike.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

Tsunami waves her hand and the universe resets. Galactus doesn't compare to any of the Chousin and even at full power wouldn't be much of a match for Z without UN.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Sep 2, 2009)

Raigen said:


> With 2 LHW, it would take universe-busting force to beat a weakened Z. Z has a total of 5 LHW and thus would require multitudes more power than that and something that has the same or similar characteristics to the LHW, since they negate all forces. You don't like me? I don't care. It's all true regardless if what you wish to believe.



It doesn't matter that it takes a universe busting attacks to beat a weakened Z, IG was bending reality with thoughts. I still think Z is nowhere near the IG.

IG Thanos was beating up abstracts without even trying, and so was Nebula, and she was fucking retarded and dieing.

But I'm not sure about Tsunami.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> It doesn't matter that it takes a universe busting attacks to beat a weakened Z, IG was bending reality with thoughts. I still think Z is nowhere near the IG.
> 
> IG Thanos was beating up abstracts without even trying, and so was Nebula, and she was fucking retarded and dieing.



thats all lovely, but can Tsunami beat Galactus?
for the record, i agree that Thanos rapes Z.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

LHW negate all things, and that includes reality warping. The power of the LHW extends beyond the multiverse. There's nothing the IG can do about them. The only way to cut Z off from the LHW is to kill him and you can't kill him without going through the LHW which is impossible unless you can negate them, and the only way to do that is with more LHW.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

IG is above the multiverse too....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2009)

Z's 2 wings could be overpowered with a universe busting attack. LHWS can be overwhelmed then if enough force is applied.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Sep 2, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> IG is above the multiverse too....



As much as I would like to agree, it wasn't shown. Possibly it is. Bending reality on different planes is multiversal though, right?

Well, either way, IG could probably throw enough force to break LHW with ease.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> How so?



She created the mutiverse, and Z is not at IG level since Thanos with the IG was a universe buster where Z is a Planet buster with a univseral durability. Seeing that it was mention that you universe+ destruction to kill Z.

It was mention Episode 20 that she made the Mutiverse.

 Troll Alert: Eldritch Gall, Crimson Dragoon and kurono76767

 Troll Alert: Eldritch Gall, Crimson Dragoon and kurono76767


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

pretty much, at least i think. Personally i think tsunami is on the IG level or above, but i'm not wanked enough to say Z is.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 2, 2009)

Isn't Tenchiverse like, really small though? How large is it?

Also, Eternity is the very embodiment of the Multiverse, and a blast from the IG from Adam Warlock destroyed Eternity, along with Death, Infinity, Oblivion, and Galactus.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

Chousin created infinite number of Eternity level beings to watch over each universe/dimension.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, the 4th dimension is supposedly too complex (can this be read as big?) for a person in the 3rd dimension to understand.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2009)

Who are these beings? I'm curious that's all.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

D1-D11 i think.
hardly infinite.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 2, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Well, the 4th dimension is supposedly too complex (can this be read as big?) for a person in the 3rd dimension to understand.



Watchmen is a 12 issue comic and is one of the most complex series ever made, so not necessarily.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

There's one for each infinite number of timelines as well and the Chousin can run an infinite number of simulations for infinite number of universes with infinite number of alternate timelines, in their heads.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Watchmen is a 12 issue comic and is one of the most complex series ever made, so not necessarily.


Its a little different but i sort of agree with you.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Sep 2, 2009)

well, either way, galactus loses.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 2, 2009)

There's a misconception here, that universe-busting power is enough to overcome 2LHW. It's not true. The universe being destroyed would just be a side-effect of Tokimi (one of the Chousin) forcefully removing Z, which she could not do without killing Tenchi in the process who was seemingly vulnerable as Z used 3 of his LHW to cancel out Tenchi's. It's just a side effect. Had nothing to do with force.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a question (and don't bother answering me Raigen, because I don't believe any of the garbage that you type. Z is IG level my ass).

If stopping Z would have destroyed the universe, why was Tsunami willing to do it so quickly (when Tokimi stopped her from attacking Z).


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Chousin created infinite number of Eternity level beings to watch over each universe/dimension.



Lies.



Raigen said:


> There's one for each infinite number of timelines as well and the Chousin can run an infinite number of simulations for infinite number of universes with infinite number of alternate timelines, in their heads.



Lies.



Raigen said:


> There's a misconception here, that universe-busting power is enough to overcome 2LHW. It's not true. The universe being destroyed would just be a side-effect of Tokimi (one of the Chousin) forcefully removing Z, which she could not do without killing Tenchi in the process who was seemingly vulnerable as Z used 3 of his LHW to cancel out Tenchi's. It's just a side effect. Had nothing to do with force.



Galactus has already shown better feats like wiping out multiple Celestials and Cosmic Cube beings without the UN.

Try again.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 3, 2009)

Galactus pissed himself when Tiamut woke up. And really, do your damn research before calling someone else a lier.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM6p5DSfoaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VJPholwanna (Sep 3, 2009)

you pissed yourself when you woke up 

but seriosly, tsunami > galactus. 

/thread

how about someone make a thread about everything raigen says wrong?


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

With Nullifier, Galctus stomps. Without....meehhh.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 3, 2009)

my money is on galactus in this one


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 3, 2009)

Dammit, Raigen, you should be banned from Tenchi threads.



Raigen said:


> She's way above IG level. She gives Living Tribunal a tussle before beating him with LHW. Z is around IG level. Tsunami is magnitudes above Z.



Bullshit.



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But isn't the Tenchiverse much smaller than Marvelverse?



Hard to say, really. Each dimension in the hyperdimension is a universe - and each one is so far beyond the last that denizens of the previous one couldn't even comprehend its existence. There are also other universes, such as the dozens that Washu kept in a jar as a science project (stated to be real, full-size universes), also Fuku was stated to have "as much energy as a small universe". I'm guessing the hyperdimension universes are greater than typical universes.



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Isn't Tenchiverse like, really small though? How large is it?
> 
> Also, Eternity is the very embodiment of the Multiverse, and a blast from the IG from Adam Warlock destroyed Eternity, along with Death, Infinity, Oblivion, and Galactus.



Wrong, that was just 616 Eternity, not Multi-Eternity. Eternity stated that "the totality of what he represented" would not have been harmed by that blast.



Raigen said:


> Chousin created infinite number of Eternity level beings to watch over each universe/dimension.



More like 11.



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Watchmen is a 12 issue comic and is one of the most complex series ever made, so not necessarily.



That's not what it means at all. It means the entire dimensional existence. For example, have you ever heard of the book Flatland? The 0 - dimensional being cannot conceive of a 1 - dimensional being, who cannot conceive of a 2 - dimensional being, who cannot conceive of a 3 - dimensional being, etc.



Narcissus said:


> I have a question (and don't bother answering me Raigen, because I don't believe any of the garbage that you type. Z is IG level my ass).
> 
> If stopping Z would have destroyed the universe, why was Tsunami willing to do it so quickly (when Tokimi stopped her from attacking Z).



Tsunami stopped Tokimi, not the other way around. Remember they could repair the universe (but the Counter-Actor got in the way).


----------



## Raigen (Sep 4, 2009)

Tokimi stopped Tsunami from killing Z to save Tenchi, the result was a chunk of the galaxy vanishing and if either of the two broke the stalemate or moved, the universe would collapse. Tokimi was going to move Z to another location and avoid conflict but the Counter-actor around Tenchi disrupted her efforts. Really guys if you can't come up with something feasible, don't try putting me down and saying I'm wrong because you don't like Tenchi Muyo.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Tokimi stopped Tsunami from killing Z to save Tenchi, the result was a chunk of the galaxy vanishing and if either of the two broke the stalemate or moved, the universe would collapse. Tokimi was going to move Z to another location and avoid conflict but the Counter-actor around Tenchi disrupted her efforts. Really guys if you can't come up with something feasible, don't try putting me down and saying I'm wrong because you don't like Tenchi Muyo.



I'm probably the biggest Tenchi fan in the OBD, and guess what?

You're wrong.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 4, 2009)

You're probably the biggest liar, from what I can see. It shows it right in the episode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjS0j6t6fMs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7265lSqIdfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

I've seen the episodes, thank you. You're an idiot if you think Chousein are LT level or Z can take on an IG wielder.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Tsunami stopped Tokimi, not the other way around. Remember they could repair the universe (but the Counter-Actor got in the way).



I was referring to the part where Tokimi stopped Tsunami from killing Z and they tore a huge hole in the galaxy. However, you did answer my question (becuse they can restore the universe).



Raigen said:


> Really guys if you can't come up with something feasible, don't try putting me down and saying I'm wrong because you don't like Tenchi Muyo.



Feasible against what? Your trash? I am also a fan of Tenchi and I know Z is not fucking IG level. You are lying through your teeth.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 5, 2009)

Cubey said:


> With Nullifier, Galctus stomps. Without....meehhh.



how would the nuillifier make a difference?


----------



## SmashSk8er (Sep 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> If stopping Z would have destroyed the universe, why was Tsunami willing to do it so quickly (when Tokimi stopped her from attacking Z).



Cause she would have brought Tenchi back to life even if he died. He just would not have the LHW's, but Tsunami and Washuu don't care about those anymore.


----------



## Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

Z was killed by a surge of tenchi's power also He made a blanket comment about a Chousin destroying the universe to kill him. not to in order to get rid of him.


----------



## God (Sep 5, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> how would the nuillifier make a difference?



The Nullifier makes him a Multiverse buster


----------



## VJPholwanna (Sep 5, 2009)

Cubey said:


> The Nullifier makes him a Multiverse buster



Lol, what a retarded question.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 6, 2009)

Cubey said:


> The Nullifier makes him a Multiverse buster



And Tsunami's always a Multiverse buster.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

Marvel Multiverse > Tenchi Multiverse


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 6, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Marvel Multiverse > Tenchi Multiverse



proof? Or can you prove that Tsunami can't bust the Marvel multiverse?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 6, 2009)

Isn't that because Marvel Multiverse is much larger than the Tenchi multiverse?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 6, 2009)

No one knows exactly how big Tenchiverse is.


----------



## Knight (Sep 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> No one knows exactly how big Tenchiverse is.



12 universes. Marvel has 50+. seriously the tenchi wank is going to the max here.


----------



## Norrin04 (Sep 6, 2009)

Knight said:


> 12 universes. Marvel has 50+. seriously the tenchi wank is going to the max here.



I believe the highest numbered universe of marvel we have heard of is #1789002.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 6, 2009)

Marvel is like the biggest fictional universe ever made since it has like over 616 universe. I seen every episode of TM and Z is not on IG level, Thanos with the comsic cubes would most likely beat him IMO.

But yeah Tsunami would win this, and I can't help to laugh at Raigen for calling Endless Mike a liar.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 6, 2009)

Knight said:


> 12 universes. Marvel has 50+. seriously the tenchi wank is going to the max here.



Uhh, tenchi has more than twelve. and marvel has more than 50.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Uhh, tenchi has more than twelve. and marvel has more than 50.



That's why he said 50+.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 6, 2009)

What does endless mike think about the Nullifier?


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2009)

Who cares? Marvel Multiverse > Tenchi Multiverse, thus a Marvel Multiverse buster > Tenchi Multiverse buster. GG Tsunami.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 6, 2009)

uhhh, flawed logic. There exists multiple multiverses in Marvel, and Galactus can't bust  them all, that would be omniversal. And you still haven't proven that Tsunami can't bsut the marvel multiverse.


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you claiming that the Tenchi Multiverse is stronger than the Marvel Multiverse? That would be the only way he could.

Oh and, he cant, because he's never done it  Burden of proof is on you anyway.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 7, 2009)

Tenchiverse has an unknown amount of universes, we know they are common enough that Washu (non-Chousein form without her memories) had a jar containing dozens of them as a science project. Then you get that increasing complexity of the hyperdimension.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 7, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Are you claiming that the Tenchi Multiverse is stronger than the Marvel Multiverse? That would be the only way he could.
> 
> Oh and, he cant, because he's never done it  Burden of proof is on you anyway.


Are you claiming theat the nullifier is stronger than the marvel multiverse?


----------



## Norrin04 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ummm pretty sure it easily destroyed and recreated the multiverse in a few seconds in the Abraxas arc.


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Galactus w/ UN is a Multiverse buster.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 7, 2009)

LT could rape that crap.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 7, 2009)

LT is still constricted by rules laid out by TOAA. The Chousin have no such restrictions. Tsunami, like the rest, can create/destroy the multiverse on a whim under her own power. It doesn't matter really since no one has an effective argument against the LHW which're the most plot-deviced power in all of fiction.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 7, 2009)

No one's arguing Chousin vs LT. That crapstorm needs to stop right here. Can the nullfier hurt the Chousin, mike?


----------



## Raigen (Sep 7, 2009)

I could answer that, but you wouldn't listen to me. Either way, I'm saying it; No. The Chousin exist outside of all reality and the multiverse within the Hyperdimension, aka Ultimate Dimension. UN works by erasing the target. LHW can nullify that, and Chousin can create an infinite number of LHW. Simply having more than 10 in a given universe would destroy it as a mere side effect.


----------



## Knight (Sep 8, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I could answer that, but you wouldn't listen to me. Either way, I'm saying it; No. The Chousin exist outside of all reality and the multiverse within the Hyperdimension, aka Ultimate Dimension. UN works by erasing the target. LHW can nullify that, and Chousin can create an infinite number of LHW. Simply having more than 10 in a given universe would destroy it as a mere side effect.



what makes you so sure the LHW can stop the nullifer? nothing besides your wank.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 8, 2009)

Raigen said:


> LT is still constricted by rules laid out by TOAA. The Chousin have no such restrictions. Tsunami, like the rest, can create/destroy the multiverse on a whim under her own power. It doesn't matter really since no one has an effective argument against the LHW which're the most plot-deviced power in all of fiction.



That's because LT is also an Abstract and has its own rules to follow but what would that have to do with his power and its usage in a battle, nothing...


----------



## Shinku (Sep 8, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Are you claiming that the Tenchi Multiverse is stronger than the Marvel Multiverse? That would be the only way he could.
> 
> Oh and, he cant, because he's never done it  Burden of proof is on you anyway.



Is that your only contribution here? Which verse is bigger or stronger? 

When you're dealing with beings who can one-shot universes (and I guess multiverses) at will, does such a factor even matter?

Anyways, Tenchi OVA 3 was bullshit anyways. The series practically was a wank itself.

And yeah.. Z being over the IG is ridiculous.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 8, 2009)

Knight said:


> what makes you so sure the LHW can stop the nullifer? nothing besides your wank.



Do you believe it could work on LT? If you do, that's your own wank. Any statement you don't find to your liking you just say is wank. You should actually go and read the description of the LHW. The UN is nothing in comparison to it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 8, 2009)

UN would rape any LHW user short of a Chousein, and possibly hurt one as well. However Tsunami could destroy Galactus before he got a shot off with it.


----------

